# Russia says "only Italy can adopt Russian children, because it bans same sex couples"



## Aurora Wright (Nov 29, 2013)

Basically, the usual homophobic Russian lawmakers are at it again, and at the same time they blame America for "pedophilia, violence and brutality" (since they are against violence and brutality), while praising Italy for their banning of homosexual couples (and all sort of rights to LGBT people - I live there sadly):



> Russia’s ombudsman for children’s rights has admitted that currently only Italy matches the two main criteria for adoption of Russian children – a bilateral agreement with Russia and a ban on same-sex marriage.
> Russian officials are not planning a change to this position and will not allow adoptions to citizens of countries that have not signed bilateral agreements, Pavel Astakhov told Interfax.
> “_This is not our fate. We have national adoption as a priority_,” he added.
> Russia has signed bilateral adoption agreements with the United States, France and Italy, but the first two documents have since been suspended. The agreement with the United States was canceled after Russia’s repeated complaints that the US authorities barred its diplomats and law enforcers from investigation of violations of the adopted children’s rights – ranging from cruel treatment to sometimes manslaughter.
> ...


Source


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 29, 2013)

Why would anyone want Russian children.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Why would anyone want Russian children.


 

Ftfy.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 29, 2013)

Feels like we're back in the 1900's again.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 29, 2013)

Makes sense to me.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 29, 2013)

LOL.. Italy have same sex couples there too. Russia is really silly. The same sex are everywhere. Russia is going to change their policy over same sex couples someday anyway.



Guild McCommunist said:


> Why would anyone want Russian children.


 
What's wrong with that ? Every children in the world are beautiful children and they need love for opposite and same sex couples anyway. The race isn't important. Love is.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 29, 2013)

So...I can't get a Russian Bride Child online for cheap?


----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Why would anyone want Russian children.


The "nature VS nurture" debate ends with Guild.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't see anything odd here - homosexuality is treated as indecensy and perversion and any and all displays of it are legally forbidden in the public sphere, as such, the Russian government takes measures to _"protect"_ Russian children from what it believes to be indecent and perverted. It's literally doing its job according to its own standards it laid out.

Is it homophobic? Of course it is, so is _a massive portion of the Russian society_. Go on ahead and blame government propaganda, the influence of orthodox church, the strong insistance on tradition and as part of it also the traditional image of a family, but at the end of the day, the great majority of Russians just don't like homosexuals - that's how they were brought up and they don't question this legislature - if anything, many support it.

According to a recent survey 87% of Russians oppose gay parades, 16% want gays to be isolated from the rest of the society, 22% insists on compulsory treatment and 5% want them _exterminated_, are we really going to chastise the Russian government for catering to the Russian citizen?


----------



## Gahars (Nov 30, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Why would anyone want Russian children.


 

Why wouldn't anyone? They're adorable! You can stack them, one inside of another, and then take them back out again. Plus, they're great for holding vodka!


----------



## Flame (Nov 30, 2013)

in Soviet Russia, kids adopt you.


----------



## servant (Nov 30, 2013)

Did that guy really just say pedophilia only exists in America?
That's quite an extreme and uneducated guess he made.
To even compare us as worse than southern asian and island countries is a slight exaggeration.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 30, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Why would anyone want Russian children.


Two of my cousins (both in college now) were adopted from there funny thing is the translator's daugher came for a visit (with the translator (her mother)) anyways thats not the point my Aunt loves them as her own and made sure they succeeded in the college system it just boils down to homophobic pricks like their moronic lawmakers



Gahars said:


> Why wouldn't anyone? They're adorable! You can stack them, one inside of another, and then take them back out again. Plus, they're great for holding vodka!


do you hve any sense of humility Gahars? SERIOUSLY

ok sorry wtf i changed the freaking size


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 30, 2013)

chrisrlink said:


> ok sorry wtf i changed the freaking size


Do you seriously think that a 620x388 signature is acceptable? 388 pixels is taller than your average post, I believe the limit on the old forum was 250 pixels and that was _still_ stretching it - 150 pixels or so should be entirely sufficient.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 30, 2013)

plz work nvm removing this isn't coroperating


----------



## Xexyz (Nov 30, 2013)

chrisrlink said:


> ok sorry wtf i changed the freaking size


Biggest signature EVER!


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> According to a recent survey 87% of Russians oppose gay parades, 16% want gays to be isolated from the rest of the society, 22% insists on compulsory treatment and 5% want them _exterminated_, are we really going to chastise the Russian government for catering to the Russian citizen?


 
That sounds an awful lot like the percentage of votes Putin got...


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 30, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> That sounds an awful lot like the percentage of votes Putin got...


I'm not one to judge whether or not the survey was reliable, but knowing Russians as well as the general attitudes towards homosexuals in this region of the world, I would say the results are relatively accurate. Homophobia's rampant where I live as well, but not as extreme as in Russia's case and only present in the lower castes of the society - the uneducated slobs, the elderly, the extreme right-wings or the orthodox devouts.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm not one to judge whether or not the survey was reliable, but knowing Russians as well as the general attitudes towards homosexuals in this region of the world, I would say this is relatively accurate. Homophobia's rampant where I live as well, but not as extreme as in Russia's case and only present in the lower castes of the society - the uneducated slobs, the elderly, the extreme right-wings or the devouts.


 
Rural areas will always be extremely homophobic, if not xenophobic as well.
Just look at the bible belt in the US, most of that is rural.
And yes, knowing Russia, it's extremely accurate.
Considering Putin got over 100% of the votes ;p


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 30, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Rural areas will always be extremely homophobic, if not xenophobic as well.
> Just look at the bible belt in the US, most of that is rural.
> And yes, knowing Russia, it's extremely accurate.
> Considering Putin got over 100% of the votes ;p


I wouldn't really put Putin into the mix because Putin is an obvious dictator figure, except nobody wants to talk about it. Anyone with two braincells that meet every now and then will notice that a person who has the law changed during a period of self-invented tandemocracy for the sole purpose of being able to become a candidate in the next elections is a future dictator. He's power-hungry and I don't think that falsifying the elections is beyond him.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I wouldn't really put Putin into the mix because Putin is an obvious dictator figure, except nobody wants to talk about it. Anyone with two braincells that meet every now and then will notice that a person who has the law changed during a period of self-invented tandemocracy for the sole purpose of being able to become a candidate in the next elections is a future dictator. He's power-hungry and I don't think that falsifying the elections is beyond him.


 
It's more that the outcome of the survey is rigged the same way the outcome of the election.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 30, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> It's more that the outcome of the survey is rigged the same way the outcome of the election.


 
I'm no sociologist, but damn man - Russia is wild. I'm not putting such a high homophobia rate past them.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm no sociologist, but damn man - Russia is wild. I'm not putting such a high homophobia rate past them.


 
True that.


----------



## user64 (Nov 30, 2013)

bearmon2010 said:


> LOL.. Italy have same sex couples there too. Russia is really silly. The same sex are everywhere. Russia is going to change their policy over same sex couples someday anyway.


They already did.
Source: http://www.policymic.com/mobile/art...-bill-while-president-announces-divorce-on-tv


----------

